# Hindlow Tunnel - Oct 2011



## PaulPowers (Oct 24, 2011)

This is another tunnel on the same line as Burbage tunnel.

in the pitch black and unable to turn the light on due to the quarry that this runs through the middle of being very active I climbed the embankment and followed the lines.



> The 1940s map shows a station not far beyond this short railway tunnel. These days only freight (quarry traffic) uses the line. The line descends a significant slope here; drivers are asked to engage wagon brakes .



The tunnel is a vast double lined brick arch tunnel with lime dust everywhere from the quarry that it runs under. there are armoured cables running the length of the tunnel that have been pikeyed 

On with the pics


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice work there Paul. Would've look ace lightpainted.


----------

